# Frog Day - returning home with frogs



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, I'm aware that this has been asked before. However, it also seems to me that it is an issue that may change as time moves on.

I'm going to Frog Day in Chicago, but I live in SLC. I fully intend on purchasing frogs, but I'm concerned about how I'm going to get them home. I know that in the past people have been able to bring frogs aboard flights, but I also know that this is not permitted by most major airlines (although I seem to recall someone saying that security doesn't particularly care if they don't think they're dangerous)....

Anyway, I suppose my questions are these:

Does anyone have any recent experience traveling home with their frogs?

What kind of obstacles should I expect to encounter?

Any recommendations for making it home safely and without incident?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Done it twice now, Jake, though for only a few frogs each time. Just had them in cups with plant cuttings and paper towels in my carryon. No issue at all. 

That said, you can also ship them home to yourself if you are worried.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

WOW, the good old days when you could carry on a small reptile zoo.
I guess you need to arrange shipping from a vendor or 2.
Or ship them yourself to yourself the day you leave and get the over night.
Good luck!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Just had them in cups with plant cuttings and paper towels in my carryon. No issue at all.


That's more or less what I figured I'd do. Any worry about the radiation and my frogs? Either the frogs showing up when my carry-on is scanned, or the radiation negatively affecting my frogs?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think it would be of the level that could cause any genomic disruptions...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> That's more or less what I figured I'd do. Any worry about the radiation and my frogs? Either the frogs showing up when my carry-on is scanned, or the radiation negatively affecting my frogs?


I read a thread a while back in which someone explained how the radiation was not strong enough to affect the frogs, but I can't find it right now. Hopefully another member can chime in with it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> That's more or less what I figured I'd do. Any worry about the radiation and my frogs? Either the frogs showing up when my carry-on is scanned, or the radiation negatively affecting my frogs?





stemcellular said:


> I don't think it would be of the level that could cause any genomic disruptions...


Ohh, too bad. That would be too cool to have a frog turn into The Incredible Froggy Hulk every time he missed a fruit fly!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> That's more or less what I figured I'd do. Any worry about the radiation and my frogs? Either the frogs showing up when my carry-on is scanned, or the radiation negatively affecting my frogs?


They can do a hand check. I WOULD NOT send my frog thru the scanner. They will pull you aside, youll have to get felt up by TSA but your frogs will be safe. Also dont tell them they are poison dart frogs, tell them its a tree frog. The TSA is not there to enforce the individual airlines animal policies. They are there looking for dangerous materials. Thats what I was told by one of the heads at JFK.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

stemcellular said:


> I don't think it would be of the level that could cause any genomic disruptions...


The xray techs that work in hospitals usually take the xray pictures in a different room that's lined with lead. In contrast the TSA people work full days next to the xray machines without any sort of protection I believe (unless I'm mistaken). So maybe it's not harmful?

Also, xrays are supposed to be harmful to electronics (I remember that it used to be bad to pass cameras through the xray?), but now it's perfectlyfine to send your electronics through.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Jake I was told you can show them the frogs and bypass them going through the X-Ray machine.
I would reccomend getting to the airport early to be sure you can carry the frogs on.

Beth


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> In contrast the TSA people work full days next to the xray machines without any sort of protection I believe (unless I'm mistaken). So maybe it's not harmful?


They dont get paid enough to need protection. 

You wouldn't catch me anywhere near the NEW full body Xray scanners. When I went to the airport last month, I just declined the scan and asked for a hand check. They were friendly and pulled me aside. I was groped a bit but I dont have to worry about radiation. They were even interested in the box of plants that was my carry-on.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Why chance a problem at the airport and have beautiful frogs thrown in the trash.
You can not count on understanding agent.
Put shipping in your budget and cut the airport worries and BS.
Safe not sorry!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If need be I'd be willing to hold someones frogs and ship them to them on the Monday after Frog Day.


----------



## thickpotpies27 (Nov 9, 2011)

well i live in chicago but i was able to bring six froglets in a 180oz container to my cousin in south carolina.


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

hay douse any one know if there will be any breeds of oophaga there


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

if they have any colon's or escudos i would be willing to transfer the money needed for the frogs and shipping and would be willing to frog-sit until you get back and pay to have them shipped if less then $50 to you as a return favor.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be attending Frogday and plan on shipping my frogs back. Here is an article that I stumbled across. 

Airline makes 10-year-old girl throw away her pet turtle


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

hypostatic said:


> The xray techs that work in hospitals usually take the xray pictures in a different room that's lined with lead. In contrast the TSA people work full days next to the xray machines without any sort of protection I believe (unless I'm mistaken). So maybe it's not harmful?
> 
> Also, xrays are supposed to be harmful to electronics (I remember that it used to be bad to pass cameras through the xray?), but now it's perfectlyfine to send your electronics through.


I used to work in the diagnostic imaging department of a university veterinary hospital. Knowing the rigmarole that we had to go through for employee safety, I would completely expect airport xray machines to be shielded with lead.

Also, if they're comparable in dose to any of the medical grade radiography machines then going once through the scanner wouldn't be any harm to the frogs. You'd have to get the specs on the equipment to be sure though, depends on the wavelength and dose of radiation, etc.

Anyway, the point is you probably wouldn't need to worry about any harm coming to the frogs by going through the scanner.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I was curious what you guys may have been doing when you buy new frogs in other states. I currently work with the TSA and in order to save you the trouble I'll tell you now with first hand experience to ship your frogs back. The orginization is big and being that we don't hire officers with any previous professional experience we get alot of people from all kinds of different backgrounds. This causes alot of gaps in our operating procedure guidelines which in turn makes some officers not know what they are even supposed to do half the ime in certain situations. 

Do NOT even consider sending the frogs through the x-ray. We have warning signs all over the machines for passengers not to be sticking their hands inside them because of exposure to radiation. I've seen a couple dogs and cats go through when their owners due to carelessness and we are able to see everything (bones included). No we cannot give you a print out of your pets' xrays - you still have to see your vet.


Exotic animals technically are not allowed through the checkpoints unless with documented reason or they are cats and dogs. If you have any questions please by all means just send me a message and I can answer your questions no problem. In addition - DON'T EVEN THINK about checking them into your checked baggage.




stemcellular said:


> Done it twice now, Jake, though for only a few frogs each time. Just had them in cups with plant cuttings and paper towels in my carryon. No issue at all.
> 
> That said, you can also ship them home to yourself if you are worried.


Ray you got lucky they were able to do that - sometimes in small airports they'll be more easier with people.

I forgot who mentioned that TSA doesn't wear sheilds so it must be safe. 

Pm on that one - The answer I'm sure will be no surprise after everything I just mentioned.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

coxdre123 said:


> I will be attending Frogday and plan on shipping my frogs back. Here is an article that I stumbled across.
> 
> Airline makes 10-year-old girl throw away her pet turtle


Andre thanks ....that article should be enough to explain why not to bring exotic pets to the airport. Sometimes it's not even the TSA who makes the decisions on what can come on board a plane.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Arman for the advice. I totally forgot you work for the TSA! Pm me and let me know of your going to SCADS. I don't want to detour this thread with our conversation.

But thanks for the feedback!





dendrothusiast said:


> Andre thanks ....that article should be enough to explain why not to bring exotic pets to the airport. Sometimes it's not even the TSA who makes the decisions on what can come on board a plane.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

R&Mfroggers said:


> hay douse any one know if there will be any breeds of oophaga there


hay douse????????

Tray anuder tred!


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

? i don't get it ?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

R&Mfroggers said:


> if they have any colon's or escudos i would be willing to transfer the money needed for the frogs and shipping and would be willing to frog-sit until you get back and pay to have them shipped if less then $50 to you as a return favor.


Just a tip... Jumping in and hijacking threads with terrible grammar will make people worry about you... Attempting to throw around money constantly like you have in this and other threads will make people never want to help you.

We are here because we love our frogs... MOST of us aren't in this for the money and the people who are normally willing to help will definitely pass over the opportunity to do so unless you start making some sense in your posts. I know it's the internet, but come on man.


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

wow... i guess typo's aren't allowed. and i love how you look at it as I'm in it for the money but yet have know where's mentioning about selling them but just buying, maybe you never heard of "a closed mouth don't get fed" thus why i am informing others of the breeds I'm looking for. if you can not help or direct please do if not please stop insulting my knowledge and or my typing, if I'm not mistaking that is considered harassment if i find it offensive AND I DO! so stop while your ahead.
sincerely, Mr.Rapisarda


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

R&Mfroggers said:


> wow... i guess typo's aren't allowed. and i love how you look at it as I'm in it for the money but yet have know where's mentioning about selling them but just buying, maybe you never heard of "a closed mouth don't get fed" thus why i am informing others of the breeds I'm looking for. if you can not help or direct please do if not please stop insulting my knowledge and or my typing, if I'm not mistaking that is considered harassment if i find it offensive AND I DO! so stop while your ahead.
> sincerely, Mr.Rapisarda


He actually isn't harassing you at all. He is trying to help you out because you keep hijacking everyones threads asking for semi-rare morphs of pumilio. I would suggest you introduce yourself here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/79663-no-name-no-cred-10.html as this was suggested by another member. No one is going to help a stranger flaunting $$$ around. Just because you can afford a frog doesn't mean you are capable of providing the best care. Also your poor grammar isn't helping your case at all. 

Dendroboard i'm sorry for de-railing this thread, so back on track...
Sooooo Andre what you bringing me back from Frogday?


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

ok i dot understand the tem hijacking when it comes to posting a question but maybe you can send me a PM so WE stop and you can inform me and as far as my grammar goes i do find it offensive seeing as i have disabilities and do my best to overcompensate them. some people should choose there words wisely unless they know who they talking to.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My doctor gave me a prescription for adderall for a little "boost" while taking the LSAT... I wonder if he'll write me a note about my frogs....

Thanks for the information, all.



R&Mfroggers said:


> wow... i guess typo's aren't allowed. and i love how you look at it as I'm in it for the money but yet have know where's mentioning about selling them but just buying, maybe you never heard of "a closed mouth don't get fed" thus why i am informing others of the breeds I'm looking for. if you can not help or direct please do if not please stop insulting my knowledge and or my typing, if I'm not mistaking that is considered harassment if i find it offensive AND I DO! so stop while your ahead.
> sincerely, Mr.Rapisarda


That was harassment? Someone trying to help you get the frogs that you want? Clearly you haven't been on the board long, 'cause it gets a lot worse. Pay attention to your grammar, punctuation, and spelling, stop hijacking threads, and stop making public posts about money (respectable froggers take care of their finances in private). In terms of the rare and semi-rare species, you're far more likely to get the species you want by following these simple rules than if you start throwing out figures (semi-rare frogs always have takers, those who own said frogs don't need to know about your wallet, they need to know about your husbandry skills). Tell me that this mild and informative paragraph was harassing.


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

i would say that is an appropriate way to state error's made


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

but any way i do appreciate all of you your helpful advice, and i apologies for any mistakes, misunderstandings, & miss postings I'm not looking for problems just frogs, so with that being said can we just drop it and move on, man this site is like world of war-craft only with frogs


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

dendrothusiast said:


> Do NOT even consider sending the frogs through the x-ray. We have warning signs all over the machines for passengers not to be sticking their hands inside them because of exposure to radiation. I've seen a couple dogs and cats go through when their owners due to carelessness and we are able to see everything (bones included). No we cannot give you a print out of your pets' xrays - you still have to see your vet.
> 
> 
> Exotic animals technically are not allowed through the checkpoints unless with documented reason or they are cats and dogs. If you have any questions please by all means just send me a message and I can answer your questions no problem. In addition - DON'T EVEN THINK about checking them into your checked baggage.
> ...


I stand corrected haha. It's a shame that the TSA doesn't protect their employees though


----------

